# CPT 31624, BAL lavage



## daniel (Dec 23, 2009)

Confused on this one.

Inpatient visist: When a Intensivist does a procedure of BAL Lavage and it's done on both lungs. 

Is this report twice with CPT 31624. Or do I just report this once.

Confused, I'm not finding any clear cut answer out there.

Is this consider a bilateral procedure CPT 31624???????



Thank You
Daniel,CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 6, 2010)

*CCI edits*

Per Encoder Pro CCI edits -50 modifier is NOT allowed with 31624

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

